# any way i can learn koine greek for free?



## iahm87 (Dec 14, 2009)

Are there any sites on the web that offer free courses on koine gree? Thanks


----------



## Scott Shahan (Dec 14, 2009)

This is cool,
00-GTLearnVideos

and check this out;

http://www.biblicaltraining.org/class/nt201


----------



## GD (Dec 14, 2009)

Explore Textkit's Ancient Greek Learning Books

It'll be a bumpy road compared to a structured program in school or one of the beter series in print out there, but check out these free works, and read the GNT daily.


----------



## larryjf (Dec 14, 2009)

New Testament Greek


----------



## iahm87 (Dec 15, 2009)

yay thanks guys


----------



## sastark (Dec 15, 2009)

Move to Redding. 
Meet my Dad (Presbyterian pastor in Redding). 
Ask him to teach you Greek. (He does it for free.)


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 15, 2009)

iahm87 said:


> Are there any sites on the web that offer free courses on koine gree? Thanks



My friend, the challenge of Koine is not money, but effort. There are dozens of ways to learn for free, but none to learn casually.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Dec 15, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> iahm87 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any sites on the web that offer free courses on koine gree? Thanks
> ...



I have friends boasting as to how they are learning Hebrew or Greek for free...and have been doing so for over 3 years and can't parse a verb or read the most basic sentence. I paid for the privilege through RTS-virtual and quickly discovered I lacked the discipline to do it on my own. I'm enrolled at RTS as a brick&mortar student and just completed my first semester of Hebrew. It ain't free, it ain't casual but it sure does work.


----------

